# Delta torpedo budget led conversion



## ReVo (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is another little mod I've been making on my typhoon project. I got a rough delta torpedo fender light with a fender set I bought here on the cabe. The case was a tad messed up and the reflector lens was toast. It did still work, but I wanted something a bit more reliable and cost affective for batteries so I decided to convert it to led.

I started by looking online to see if anyone else sold a kit or had plans to do this... That was a failed attempt... So in the name of science and adventure and all that jazz I set out in search of parts. I went to a local department store and picked through all the 3 volt led flashlights they had and found one which had a lens of the same size as the fender light. Then came the fun part. I dissected the flashlight and stole the bulb and lens. 

After much tinkering and a few failed attempts at salvaging the ground switch system I opted for a new age solid state switch from radio shack. I drilled two holes in the main case for it where the ground switch used to be. I then fabricated a new ground terminal which will be riveted on after paint. I also had to modify the innards as well. I moved the front spring piece back to help accommodate the longer bulb. I also disabled the case ground system with electrical tape. A bit of soldering later and I had a working light!

 I'm only in about 15 bucks as it stands, too. I'm excited to get the rest of the bike painted and back together so I can throw this on!

-Ron-


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice job & good thinking. There are so many battery acid melt downs out there, it's good to see new & creative ways of bringing them back. Can't wait to see it all together. Nice to see something new on this thread also. It's like Siberia here!


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks! I completely agree. Taking the best of yesteryear and mixing it with modern technology... It's almost like perfecting perfection. =) I just finished it today, it looks and works great! 

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

I will upload pics when tapatalk let's me... 

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

Pics of the finished product.










-Ron-


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 23, 2013)

Great job, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks! Hopefully you all will be seeing this on the finished bike soon. =)

-Ron-


----------



## bricycle (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice tutorial!


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks bri!

-Ron-


----------



## eddie bravo (Oct 23, 2013)

Looks fairly easy, looks like I might try it


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

Has anyone stuck an LED light inside a carbide lamp.
I have a few of them and it would be cool to use an LED light module that could be used.


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

eddie bravo said:


> Looks fairly easy, looks like I might try it




The flashlight I used was a 3 volt black and decker. The switch was a radio shack #275-0406. I used a piece from a stamped steel brake caliper clip for the ground terminal. Hopefully that helps you some. =)

-Ron-


----------



## ReVo (Oct 23, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Has anyone stuck an LED light inside a carbide lamp.
> I have a few of them and it would be cool to use an LED light module that could be used.




Found this site that may be of some use to you...
http://bikerodnkustom5.homestead.com/LEDlighting1.html

-Ron-


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 23, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Has anyone stuck an LED light inside a carbide lamp.
> I have a few of them and it would be cool to use an LED light module that could be used.




If you want to see an unbelievable custom that looks TOC with LED carbide lamps, go here, it is an amazing build.  LED light builds on pages 6-7.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=75&t=72073&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=90


----------



## csavw (Oct 24, 2013)

I like it ,great pictures . My Monark train light needs one .thanks


----------



## ReVo (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, guys. I was expecting mixed results when I posted this at first... Felt I was treading into uncertain territory by messing with an original piece. Perhaps I will post some more of my ideas and concepts for this bike as I finish it up. =) Really happy to have found the cabe! Great site with great people!

-Ron-


----------

